# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Αγγελική [Osborne, Antzouletta, Angeliki]

## Nicholas Peppas

In a recent note  from gtogias in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=443 a photograph was uploaded from the early 1920s showing *Aggeliki*. Here I am uploading only an isolated view of this vessel

Aggelike photo.jpg

_Aggeliki_ was a 706-ton passenger ship that belonged to the _Yannoulatos Line_ (Ionian Shipping) in the 1910s and 1920s... She was a stalwart in Greek shipping. For example, on April 8, 1921 we find her doing a most unusual route to Patras, Corfu, Aghioi Saranta, Brindisi and Bari!!!  And then on November 17, 1928 she ran the Cretan trade!

19210408 Yannoulatos.jpg19281117.jpg

But of course _Aggeliki_ is best known for her "sinking" on October 16, 1916.  A very long but not accurate presentation in Greek can be found in http://keadive.gr/%CE%B7-%CE%B9%CF%8...-ss-burdigala/
It must be read with a grain of salt, including the incorrect date which is probably  the result of a calendar confusion (Gregorian vs Julian)!

The event was really shocking as the Embros of October 17, 1916 has a huge cover article

Aggel1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _ Aggeliki_ was a 706-ton passenger ship that belonged to the _Yannoulatos Line_ (Ionian Shipping) in the 1910s and 1920s... She was a stalwart in Greek shipping. But of course _Aggeliki_ is best known for her "sinking" on October 16, 1916. The event was really shocking as the Embros of October 17, 1916 has a huge cover article


Here are the details of the sinking

Aggel3.jpg
Aggel4.jpg
Aggel5.jpg

The aftermath was significant

Aggel2.jpg

Of course as we know from her subsequent career, _Aggeliki_ was floated again, repaired and placed back into commercial routes with great success

----------


## Ellinis

Και όχι μόνο ξαναταξίδεψε, αλλά όταν πήγε για σκράπ στη Σαβόνα το 1934 ήταν ήδη 71 :shock: ετών!

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1863 σαν φορτηγό *OSBORNE* στα ναυπηγεία Blackwood & Gordon, Port Glasgow. Κάποια στοιχεία για τότε:




> OSBORNE Call sign: VBJG Official registration #: 44959
> Master: Captain G. Figgans, appointed to the Shipping Line and to the ship in 1885. Rigging: iron single screw Schooner; 1 deck; 2 tiers of beams; 4 cemented bulkheads.
> Tonnage: 598 tons gross, 506 under deck and 375 net. Dimensions: 211.6 feet long, 27.1 foot beam and holds 14.1 feet deep: Poop 44 feet long Forecastle 34 feet; Bridge Deck 57 feet. Construction: 1863 by Blackwood & Gordon in Port Glasgow; repairs to damages in 1869; partial new deck in 1872. Propulsion: compound engine with 2 inverted cylinders of 29 & 51 in. diameter respectively; stroke 30 inches; operating at 70 p.s.i.; 120 horsepower; new engine in 1872; new boilers in 1882; engine built by the same company as the hull. Owners: G. Gibson Port of registry: Leith
> πηγή:http://www.maxpages.com/ourlostfamily/Details1


Στην Ελλάδα ήρθε το 1908 ως ΑΝΤΖΟΥΛΕΤΤΑ για τον Α.Εμπειρίκο. Το 1909 πήγε στους Δεστούνη-Γιαννουλάτο που το εντάξανε το 1912 στην Ιονική Ατμοπλοϊα. Το όνομα ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ το πήρε το 1916.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1863 σαν φορτηγό *OSBORNE* στα ναυπηγεία Blackwood & Gordon, Port Glasgow. Κάποια στοιχεία για τότε:
> Στην Ελλάδα ήρθε το 1908 ως ΑΝΤΖΟΥΛΕΤΤΑ για τον Α.Εμπειρίκο. Το 1909 πήγε στους Δεστούνη-Γιαννουλάτο που το εντάξανε το 1912 στην Ιονική Ατμοπλοϊα. Το όνομα ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ το πήρε το 1916.


Thanks for these details. As you can guess I had great difficulty identifying where she was built

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια καπως καλυτερη φωτογραφια των επιβατηγων *Αγγελικη* και *Κεα* στον Πειραια. Απο το οπτικοακουστικο αρχειο της ΕΡΤ


Aggeliki Kea.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα αρθρο απο την _Μακεδονια_ για τον τορπιλλισμο του *Αγγελικη* και του *Σπαρτη* απο τις 10 Νοεμβριου 1916

19161110 AggSparta1.jpg
19161110 AggSparta2.jpg
19161110 AggSparta3.jpg
19161110 AggSparta4.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Να αναφέρω οτι εκείνη την εποχή ο όρος "τορπιλισμός" χρησιμοποιόταν γενικά στις επιθέσεις των υποβρυχίων. Στην περίπτωση των ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ και ΣΠΑΡΤΗ δεν είχαμε τορπιλική επίθεση αλλά πρόσκρουση σε νάρκες που είχαν ποντιστεί από υποβρύχιο.

Και όχι -όποιο-όποιο υποβρύχιο αλλά το U-73 που πόντισε ακόμη τις νάρκες που λίγες μέρες αργότερα βύθισαν το περίφημο ΒΡΕΤΑΝΝΙΚΟΣ αλλά και το μεταγωγικό ΒURDIGALA.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Αγγελικη* ειχε τοσες περιπετειες στην ζωη του στην Ελλαδα....

Εδω αλλη μια απο τις 28 Ιουνιου 1929


19290628 Aggeliki1.jpg
19290628 Aggeliki2.jpg
19290628 Aggeliki3.jpg

----------

